# BHP/Billiton merger tax implications



## elephant (3 October 2005)

Can anyone please advise me as to the capital gains tax implications of the 2001 Bonus issue of BHP shares when these shares are sold?


----------



## kaveman (3 October 2005)

you could always try the ATO website
http://www.ato.gov.au/individuals/content.asp?doc=/content/51044.htm


----------

